# fun hunting slingshots but I want to learn how to make palm swells



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

These are straight shooters and I've been having fun with them but I want to learn how to make palm swells. Are there any tutorials out there for making palm swells?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey there, from my understanding it is as simple as gluing on another piece of wood on top of the side that is facing you and shaping it to your liking. Look in templates section there is one in there that is for the bad hammer design by mopper. I am making that one right now. And, I also want to say I saw pictures of one done by Btoon in homemade slingshots that is multiple layers of different color and thickness, the frame handle was cut at a slight angle and the layers glued on, it looked like small scrap pieces were used, the out come was a beautiful round multiple color palm swell that was stunning. I am new to this myself and I know others will chime in with more info, so good luck and I look forward to seeing what you decide to do.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

No tutorials that I know of. It's pretty straight forward though, glue on a piece of wood and shape as desired. I find it helps to do some initial shaping before gluing, other wise the bit up near the yolk can be a might tricky sometimes.


----------

